# Very expensive coffee beans



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

okie dokie.....if you have tried any, post the link and your thoughts

If you have not tried them but still want to post the link for others to see, please do

No need to mention Kopi Luwak or those Black Elephant shite things!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What's your definition of expensive ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Boots, stop being a cock head........LOL

anyway, its very expensive, not just expensive


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

The most I've paid was £14 for 125g of Hawaiian Kona beans.

Wont be doing that again. A real shrinking violet of a coffee


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

I've had kopi luwak before and it's excellent! But I've never heard of the black elephant shite?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fez said:


> I've had kopi luwak before and it's excellent! But I've never heard of the black elephant shite?


https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2014/08/20/340154271/no-1-most-expensive-coffee-comes-from-elephants-no-2


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

If I ever come across it, I'll be happy to try


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Boots, stop being a cock head........LOL
> 
> anyway, its very expensive, not just expensive


Not being a cok head, was a simple question. To some on here anything above £15a kilo is insanity. Give me a clue ffs.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Not being a cok head, was a simple question. To some on here anything above £15a kilo is insanity. Give me a clue ffs.


perhaps those that Think it's insanity spending more than £15 a kilo haven't got so much of an income as others, and as a percentage of income that might actually be more expensive to them than someone else spending £15 on a 25g bag.

so take that into account before you try to make those unwilling to go above that threshold sound like a bunch of philistines


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Australian Skybury. It would cost me £40 for 250g.. Mainly due to postage costs









I have had it, as a friend brought me back some from Australia years ago. Was quite nice but wouldn't pay that as you can get it from roasters in the UK, just not roasted at the Skybury Estate.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok, lets calm down. let us set a level of a minimum of £15 per 250 gram bag or £60 a kilo

If that is not suitable, then we can always move the goalposts. It is only a little fun.....and I promise not to call anyone who admits buying. I will gladly buy a bag if it takes my fancy. I reckon I can fine tune and make as decent a cuppa on here as anyone....


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> perhaps those that Think it's insanity spending more than £15 a kilo haven't got so much of an income as others, and as a percentage of income that might actually be more expensive to them than someone else spending £15 on a 25g bag.
> 
> so take that into account before you try to make those unwilling to go above that threshold sound like a bunch of philistines


I don't think Boots was trying to make anyone sound like a philistine, just trying to establish a datum for "expensive" in the wider picture.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> perhaps those that Think it's insanity spending more than £15 a kilo haven't got so much of an income as others, and as a percentage of income that might actually be more expensive to them than someone else spending £15 on a 25g bag.
> 
> so take that into account before you try to make those unwilling to go above that threshold sound like a bunch of philistines


Happy new year jumbo, always a pleasure.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Ok, lets calm down. let us set a level of a minimum of £15 per 250 gram bag or £60 a kilo
> 
> If that is not suitable, then we can always move the goalposts. It is only a little fun.....and I promise not to call anyone who admits buying. I will gladly buy a bag if it takes my fancy. I reckon I can fine tune and make as decent a cuppa on here as anyone....


Cheers I know what my wallet is up against now


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Cheers I know what my wallet is up against now


tell you what, he says, feeling that he is going to set himself up here

you talk amongst yourselves for a bit and come up with a suitable coffee for me to buy. I can then invite around someone who is local and we will see if I can blow their sox off.....is this new year cheer taken too far?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> tell you what, he says, feeling that he is going to set himself up here
> 
> you talk amongst yourselves for a bit and come up with a suitable coffee for me to buy. I can then invite around someone who is local and we will see if I can blow their sox off.....is this new year cheer taken too far?


Would you serve it as brewed ? Or does it have to be espresso friendly


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

I think the most I've spent is around 30 quid for a Kilo but only because there seems little justification to go beyond. If something was > 30£ and had an excellent shortbread/biscuit profile I would get it without blinking.

However, the more I pay the more it seems to be fruity stuff and it's not really my cup of t...coffee.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Would you serve it as brewed ? Or does it have to be espresso friendly


I can do either......my brewed capabilities are not legendary! I would prefer espresso if I have a choice


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I can do either......my brewed capabilities are not legendary! I would prefer espresso if I have a choice


Ok , just if i can get 125 g of something more likelihood that you will get close with brewed .


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok , just if i can get 125 g of something more likelihood that you will get close with brewed .


I am game for a laugh......lets do one brewed and one espresso then


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

@Mrboots2u No.. Put that Robusta stuff away... I can still smell fish


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I am game for a laugh......lets do one brewed and one espresso then


Give me a shout when you are brewing - I'll provide an independent view ;-)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Drewster said:


> Give me a shout when you are brewing - I'll provide an independent view ;-)


just need some bean suggestions.......is no one playing!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Maybe these? Think £50 for 250g it has to be good right?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> just need some bean suggestions.......is no one playing!


YEMEN MAHAL AQEEQ UL YEMEN RED CHERRY NATURAL - from HasBean £15 for 250g


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Drewster said:


> YEMEN MAHAL AQEEQ UL YEMEN RED CHERRY NATURAL - from HasBean £15 for 250g


Amazon have SeaIsland Coffee selling Costa Rican Geisha for £12-50 for 125g (+£5.60 postage)...

They MUST be good...... Shirley!!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I had a wonderful pour over in Drop (Stockholm) the day before NY Eve. It was the most expensive as a pourover and it was worth every mouthful but it certainly qualifies as expensive, at something like £22.00 for 125gms. I was tempted for a few, brief seconds.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I wouldn't consider £15/250g particularly expensive taking into account averages. Coffee from Danish or Norwegian roasters typically cost around that anyway. I would say something like £100/kg definitely is in the proper expensive territory. Last one I had in that range was a Auromar Natural Gesha from Colonna, £15 for 150g, and that was actually really great. Colonna's "rare" line seems to fit the description well enough.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I seam to remember the HasBean Xmas crackers from the other year were a bit pricey as well IIRC.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Panama geisha, 20 euro for 200 grams

Was ok but didn't really knock my socks off


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Not quite in your "money bags" leagues but I'm desperate to try this coffee

https://www.northstarroast.com/product/ethiopia-operation-cherry-red/

Heard really great things about it. I consider £11 + postage for 250g quite expensive if you compare it to their other prices


----------



## Shaf (Dec 4, 2018)

Has any one heard or tried Jamaica blue mountain coffee. I saw on net once it was £101.50 for 500g. Hope that helps.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Jamaican Blue Mountain used to be the coffee everyone talked about I hushed tones and awe many years ago. Nowadays things have moved on and there are plenty of coffees of that level. It smells amazing, but tastes pretty mild and inoffensive really. In fact I expect it was its mildness that earned it its reputation back when everyone drank Italian roast robusta blends. I think nowadays it's trading on its name, and of course it's still fairly scarce so you're paying due to supply shortages rather than outright quality. Plus of course there's lots of fake JBM being sold apparently.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> Plus of course there's lots of fake JBM being sold apparently.


Saw some the other day - "Kenyan Blue Mountain". The blurb waffled on about "... same beans as the Jamaican Blue Mountain...."

I assumed it was aimed at the naive &/or poseurs ......


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

fatboyslim said:


> Not quite in your "money bags" leagues but I'm desperate to try this coffee
> 
> https://www.northstarroast.com/product/ethiopia-operation-cherry-red/
> 
> Heard really great things about it. I consider £11 + postage for 250g quite expensive if you compare it to their other prices


I have been eyeing that up too. The NS offering in the recent D&H was one of the nicest we had last year.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

There is a distinct lack of suggestions coming in here......I restate, come up with a collective bean you wish me to try and I will do my best.....and be judged on it....or mot as the case maybe!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> There is a distinct lack of suggestions coming in here......I restate, come up with a collective bean you wish me to try and I will do my best.....and be judged on it....or mot as the case maybe!


How often do you think people by beans at >£15/250g?  Might be a long game?

A lot of UK roasters might not have anything in stock, other than Gesha (not really "blow your socks off coffee"), at those prices.

You might get more feedback if you drop to >£10/250g?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> There is a distinct lack of suggestions coming in here......I restate, come up with a collective bean you wish me to try and I will do my best.....and be judged on it....or mot as the case maybe!


€65 for 250g excluding shipping...here you go, just for you! https://shop.gardellicoffee.com/coffees/382-gesha-village-oma-lot-96-ethiopia


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

I got some of these for Christmas...

https://www.caravancoffeeroasters.co.uk/collections/coffee/products/finca-deborah-geisha?variant=38258220362

£30 for 90g, The Amenity were the clear winner, really good, tasted like strawberry milkshake! The others were really nice too. Was cool to try something a bit different but probably wouldn't buy them again.

A couple of things to note are that they didn't have a roast date (all their bags of beans do) and the tins they came in while nice looking weren't air tight which I thought was a bit mad considering the price...

Overall, lovely tasting but v expensive & packaging was a bit style over substance.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> There is a distinct lack of suggestions coming in here......I restate, come up with a collective bean you wish me to try and I will do my best.....and be judged on it....or mot as the case maybe!


I don't understand what you are attempting to achieve with this. If you buy an expensive bean, brew it and like/or dislike it. I'd hope you would like it but the chances are you won't.

If you like coffee on the dark chocolate, nutty side of things then jumping into something like a geisha will have you questioning whether this really is coffee. It is vastly different. If you hate it and pronounce it a waste of money (which you will) what then? Save yourself the money. There are much cheaper options available if you really want to challenge your tastebuds rather than play this silly game.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Drewster said:


> Saw some the other day - "Kenyan Blue Mountain". The blurb waffled on about "... same beans as the Jamaican Blue Mountain...."
> 
> I assumed it was aimed at the naive &/or poseurs ......


Kenya Blue Mountain is a blend of various Kenyan coffees imported exclusively by DR Wakefield.

The blend is made up by 'their man' in Kenya, Josephat Mburugu. he strives to provide a consitant flavour each year by using his local knowledge and blending skills.

Kenya Blue Mountain may well allude to JBM....as an advertising means, however, Mt Kenya always appears blue.....!

https://drwakefield.com/coffees/kenya-aa-blue-mountain/

Note the cupping score of 86 for the current offering---quite high for a blend?

I am told the JBM coffee was developed from coffees imported to Jamaica from Kenya. (SL 28, SL34 and Kent???) They flourished and because of the terroir produced an excellent coffee.

A few years ago JBM coffee was sent back to Kenya where it was grown in two areas that were thought to have been of a similar environment to that found in Jamaica----Kisii and Kakamga in Western Kenya.

Finding this coffee is proving hard. Last year even Mr Mburugu did not know where it is going although The Press often carries reference to it.

My own suspicion is that it heads east....


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

York Coffee Emporium do JBM, and it's a bit on the expensive side..

£18 for 100g or £34 for 200g. (plus postage)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> €65 for 250g excluding shipping...here you go, just for you! https://shop.gardellicoffee.com/coffees/382-gesha-village-oma-lot-96-ethiopia


I would have bought this but am not paying shipping on top of £65....LOL


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Step21 said:


> I don't understand what you are attempting to achieve with this. If you buy an expensive bean, brew it and like/or dislike it. I'd hope you would like it but the chances are you won't.
> 
> If you like coffee on the dark chocolate, nutty side of things then jumping into something like a geisha will have you questioning whether this really is coffee. It is vastly different. If you hate it and pronounce it a waste of money (which you will) what then? Save yourself the money. There are much cheaper options available if you really want to challenge your tastebuds rather than play this silly game.


It is a bit of fun....nothing more, nothing less........you think it is silly........I am fine with that


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> It is a bit of fun....nothing more, nothing less........you think it is silly........I am fine with that


OK David. Happy to sell you a bag of outdated beans for twenty five pounds...no, make that guineas - sounds more expensive Carriage extra.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> OK David. Happy to sell you a bag of outdated beans for twenty five pounds...no, make that guineas - sounds more expensive Carriage extra.


light or dark?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Light - but happy to put them through the oven for an hour at no extra charge.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> I would have bought this but am not paying shipping on top of £65....LOL


It's* €*65....you know that well known currency that'll be worth more than £££ soon. Seems odd that you're asking for really expensive beans and it's the shipping that you have an issue with.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

The Systemic Kid said:


> OK David. Happy to sell you a bag of outdated beans for twenty five pounds...no, make that guineas - sounds more expensive Carriage extra.


1 guinea = 21 shillings or £1.05 in new money.


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

Haven't tried these but they might be the beans you are looking for...

https://www.harrods.com/en-gb/harrods/jacu-bird-coffee-beans-125g-p000000000005459073?bcid=F010010070000


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> It's* €*65....you know that well known currency that'll be worth more than £££ soon. Seems odd that you're asking for really expensive beans and it's the shipping that you have an issue with.


You are so wrong......I asked people to talk amongst themselves and come p with a recommendation, not just for some random posting showing me a bag of beans.......and anyway, highly unlikely I would take any recommendation from a Remoaner......LOL


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Light - but happy to put them through the oven for an hour at no extra charge.


Twice baked......like chips possibly?


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> It is a bit of fun....nothing more, nothing less........you think it is silly........I am fine with that


No problem with that and i do hope you actually enjoy whatever you decide upon. However, forgive me for suspecting a pretext of you declaring that expensive beans are crap and dining out on it on here for years to come.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Step21 said:


> No problem with that and i do hope you actually enjoy whatever you decide upon. However, forgive me for suspecting a pretext of you declaring that expensive beans are crap and dining out on it on here for years to come.


But that is not my belief......I am lucky enough to be able to buy most things that come along, however, I am not of the opinion that a £50 bottle of wine is necessarily any better than a £5 one......for my 60th last year, I had a 50 year old bottle of very fine Port that had been stored properly. It is still just about findable through specialist retailers and I think it is £120 per bottle. I thought it was 'nice' but absolutely not worth the money. the cost in this case was down to availability and not quality. I am happy to have a bit of fun.....I do not like wasting money and the 65 Euros beans suggested sound to me like the Port.

I suspect that this will never happen......and anyone who knows me knows I have no need of dining out for years to come......I can find plenty of other ways of doing that, not that many people take anything I say with anything other than a pinch of salt.....!


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Why not take a punt on the £15 Yemen natural from HasBean? There is actually a chance you might like it. The reason it is expensive is partly the scarcity of supply due to the war and partly the care that has been put into selecting the cherries.

I had a Yemen natural last crop (less expensive) and it was really complex with chocolate, fruit and spices.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Step21 said:


> Why not take a punt on the £15 Yemen natural from HasBean? There is actually a chance you might like it. The reason it is expensive is partly the scarcity of supply due to the war and partly the care that has been put into selecting the cherries.
> 
> I had a Yemen natural last crop (less expensive) and it was really complex with chocolate, fruit and spices.


I have no desire to choose my own beans though. I had hoped that a few recommendations would be forthcoming, then it could be agreed what to buy. I also realise that this is a forum and getting you lot to agree on anything other than the days date, is highly unlikely!


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> I have no desire to choose my own beans though. I had hoped that a few recommendations would be forthcoming, then it could be agreed what to buy. I also realise that this is a forum and getting you lot to agree on anything other than the days date, is highly unlikely!


I gave a nice recommendation I think


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Step21 said:


> Why not take a punt on the £15 Yemen natural from HasBean? There is actually a chance you might like it. The reason it is expensive is partly the scarcity of supply due to the war and partly the care that has been put into selecting the cherries.
> 
> I had a Yemen natural last crop (less expensive) and it was really complex with chocolate, fruit and spices.


+1


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jon_Foster said:


> I gave a nice recommendation I think


Indeed you did and I looked at it, but they must have none left as I tried to purchase and the basket button does nothing......possibly just something for Xmas.......but many thanks anyway


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jon_Foster said:


> I gave a nice recommendation I think


Ignore that last comment.....me being neanderthal! I have ordered a pack so now I need advice and hopefully. from you Jon, MWJB and anyone else who has tried them. These I am going to brew. I will be using 45 gm per 750 ml water as that will give me 2 brews. I can use either a Sowden or French Press for long steeps on that ratio. I also have a trinity one which is a 3 minute steep but using 16 grams or so and I have a 12 ounce French press and a Clever dripper

Any thoughts please on how to try and get the best from these..... @Drewster.......get ready...LOL


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Hope you enjoy them man! I'm sure you'll appreciate how unique they are even if they're not your usual thing.









I just did mine in a V60 following the pulsing recipe @MWJB uses but as there's 45g of each did 15g/250 rather than 14.5g/240.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> @Drewster.......get ready...LOL


.....I am back up next week onwards..... 

I can bring V60 & papers - if that's a recommended brew method... and even a Swan-neck kettle if required...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Drewster said:


> .....I am back up next week onwards.....
> 
> I can bring V60 & papers - if that's a recommended brew method... and even a Swan-neck kettle if required...


have the swan neck.......can you bring the V60 gear and I have the trinity as well.....we have 6 x 15 gm brews!


----------



## Tsangpa (Nov 26, 2017)

Might be a bit late, but has anyone tried the Tim Wendelboe offerings https://www.timwendelboe.no/coffee/

They're all around £20 - £25 inc postage for 250g


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Tsangpa said:


> Might be a bit late, but has anyone tried the Tim Wendelboe offerings https://www.timwendelboe.no/coffee/
> 
> They're all around £20 - £25 inc postage for 250g


They're a bit cheaper if you have a subscription. Price is also a little artificially inflated due to the difference in what 1NOK buys you compared to £1.

I've had some lovely filter coffees from TW, especially Kenyans, some others seem to flirt with low development & herby flavours.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> have the swan neck.......can you bring the V60 gear and I have the trinity as well.....we have 6 x 15 gm brews!


Note to self: Pack V60 and some papers..........


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

https://www.origincoffee.co.uk/products/hartmann-geisha-natural?variant=17614742716489

Just started this today V60 15/250...bloomin awesome, well worth it as a rare treat.

Was an Xmas gift from my Wife...that I bought...and wrapped...


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I would not dream of paying for coffee that meets your price threshold simply because I might like it.

Then what would I do? Struggle to pay the price or buy my current go to coffee with the thought it is not as good as.....


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

£18 for 100g - usually takes me around 100g to dial it in on a new bean!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

RazorliteX said:


> £18 for 100g - usually takes me around 100g to dial it in on a new bean!


These are for brewed which makes life easier


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

If we're talking £15-250g+ that's easy to find in the UK:

Clifton have a Panama Maragogype that's £15/250g

Bailies in Belfast have a £16.5/250g Costa Rica.

SqM have a CR too and that's £23/350g or £64/kg.

Workshop have a Kenyan at £19/250g

If you really want to level up, there's a roaster in London that has a nanolot (27kg in the world) of Hartmann anaerobic geisha picked and processed by their Q-grader that's going for a pound a gram.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Drewster


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Some just have it....

Todays arrival and more to come in April---with luck and a good Trade Wind.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> @Drewster
> 
> View attachment 38510


Even I donlt buy into the geisha hype tbh. Hope you enjoy it


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

it is probably a case that the build up will be the best bit....the rituals we go through!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> @Drewster
> 
> View attachment 38510


The end of the world is nigh


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> @Drewster


Oooooooooo that sets the week off nicely!!!

(Notwithstanding the "rest" of the end of this week....

a) Boiler broken...

b) Shower (independently) broken

c) Mrs D broke down in London

d) RAC refused to acknowledge she was a customer

e) Insurers also refused to acknowledge she was included in the RAC cover

(Lots of shouting by me on the telephone later - at least that got sorted)

f) Car might be pretty dead.... Cylinder head :-(

g) The A1 was closed on the way home from Newcastle....

(I am home now but Mrs D is still sitting in a breakdown van 1/2 way up the A1)

So the prospect of a special coffee or two with DFK sometime next week is a glimmer of light......


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey @dfk41. If you need a second mouth to taste I'll pop over with my swan neck and Kalita wave. Hope you and @Drewster won't have drunk it all.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lefteye said:


> Hey @dfk41. If you need a second mouth to taste I'll pop over with my swan neck and Kalita wave. Hope you and @Drewster won't have drunk it all.


all gone matey, but lots of other things to try, and you can bring some of your shandy drinker beans to educate me further


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

I'll find the lightest, fruitiest beans for you @dfk41. I know you love em really


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I wish I was there - I can send marmalade


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

bring it instead.....only a couple of hundred miles.....nice hotels close by......I might even bake an indulgent chocolate brownie.....


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> bring it instead.....only a couple of hundred miles.....nice hotels close by......I might even bake an indulgent chocolate brownie.....


Would the offer for a brownie still stand if I showed up with these?

https://shop.gardellicoffee.com/coffees/382-gesha-village-oma-lot-96-ethiopia

I was casually browsing through their web store (haven't been there for ages) and thought "that's a good price for a kilo", but then I realised what it was!


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Anyone tried Holistik yet? https://www.instagram.com/holistikcoffee/?hl=en Very expensive even wholesale according to Lowdown in Edinburgh.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Gerrard Burrard said:


> Anyone tried Holistik yet? https://www.instagram.com/holistikcoffee/?hl=en Very expensive even wholesale according to Lowdown in Edinburgh.


Nope

I have had Kamwangi from a couple of roasters , super tasty.

Hartmann I had from Gardelli , again little cheaper i think ...

They are sourcing pricey coffee , i dont think they are getting a unique flavour profile that no other roaster is achieving.

Cant see what they are charging though


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Gerrard Burrard said:


> Anyone tried Holistik yet? https://www.instagram.com/holistikcoffee/?hl=en


Somebody on here posted up that they'd bought some just the other day. Can't remember who it was off the top of my head, and they're probably letting it rest a few days.

Edit. Found it, was last week https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?p=653455

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

PPapa said:


> Would the offer for a brownie still stand if I showed up with these?
> 
> https://shop.gardellicoffee.com/coffees/382-gesha-village-oma-lot-96-ethiopia
> 
> I was casually browsing through their web store (haven't been there for ages) and thought "that's a good price for a kilo", but then I realised what it was!


Last time we ordered Gardelli I got someone a bag on special order, wholesale I think it cost about €50- retail was quite a bit higher still


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

What did they think about it?



jeebsy said:


> Last time we ordered Gardelli I got someone a bag on special order, wholesale I think it cost about €50- retail was quite a bit higher still


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Nope
> 
> I have had Kamwangi from a couple of roasters , super tasty.
> 
> ...


I was probably the one that posted pics of Holistik. For Kamwangi it does state on the box that it's "one of the standard Kenyan taste profiles"







I think it was also not particularly expensive compared to the Geshas. Probably the 27% VAT in Hungary doesn't help.


----------

